# Aoki Sig Request



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Hey all you amazing sig makers. I would like a sweet Sig made about Aoki, in support of his upcoming fight with Melendez. 

I tried to find pictures to use, but I'm not artistic at all and couldn't really find any that seemed decent to me. 

So I'm going to put it out there for your guys. Does anyone have a sweet Aoki sig already made that I can use? Or, can anyone make one for me? 10k points to the person that gets me a sig that I pick. 

Thanks fellas.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have no idea what style you like but this is what I came up with. If you like, feel free to use.


----------

